# What the heck?????????



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

What is Yahoo! Slurp Spider and why is it crawling around the site?? Doesn't seem like a very nice or safe thing!?!?

*01:22 PM Yahoo! Slurp Spider Viewing Thread* 
what to do with all the soynuts?

*01:28 PM Yahoo! Slurp Spider Viewing Thread* 
wd-50 or ouest or judson grill?

*01:27 PM Yahoo! Slurp Spider Viewing Thread* 
Searching for a new built in oven/microwave combo

*01:30 PM Yahoo! Slurp Spider Viewing Thread* 
wanting to make my own transfer sheets

*01:24 PM Yahoo! Slurp Spider Viewing Index *
ChefTalk Cooking Forums

01:19 PM Guest Viewing Index 
ChefTalk Cooking Forums

*01:23 PM Yahoo! Slurp Spider Viewing Thread *
all-clad masterchef and all-clad stainless steel..more than just aesthetics?..w/links

*01:23 PM Yahoo! Slurp Spider Viewing Thread* 
English Chef Lecturer

*01:18 PM Yahoo! Slurp Spider Viewing Archives*

*01:21 PM Yahoo! Slurp Spider Viewing Thread* 
a TEA TOTALER asks about wines

*01:28 PM Yahoo! Slurp Spider Viewing Thread* 
JWU RI Trimester 2 Week 3

01:26 PM Guest Viewing Archives

*01:30 PM Yahoo! Slurp Spider Viewing Thread *
Tru: A report

*01:17 PM Yahoo! Slurp Spider Viewing Thread* 
KItchen confidential: a sad book

*01:19 PM Yahoo! Slurp Spider Viewing Thread* 
Stumped on a Sauce

01:23 PM Guest Viewing Thread 
Japonais or Daquois?

*01:17 PM Yahoo! Slurp Spider Viewing Archives*

*01:20 PM Yahoo! Slurp Spider Viewing Thread* 
Meatless For A Day

*01:27 PM Yahoo! Slurp Spider Viewing Thread* 
Lemon Rind

*01:26 PM Yahoo! Slurp Spider Searching Forums*


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

No worries... they are 'bots' that collect site information to catalog so when people using Google, Yahoo, etc are searching, their requests can be directed accurately.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

That's a good thing for the site!! That's what helps them to get their search engine ratings up. I was always so excited to see on of the search engines making the rounds of our forum when we had it.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Having had my computer and some financial info hijacked twice in my life I guess I was a little paranoid. I did do a search and the concensus seems to be they are a good thing. Just wasn't sure and was kind of a surprise to see them.


----------

